# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2016



## Davidmpb (1 Jun 2016 às 11:20)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2016 às 13:15)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo ...mercúrio vai subindo,com 26.0ºC e 27%HR...vento fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2016 às 21:13)

Boas...final de tarde muito calmo,sem vento ,ainda com 21.5ºC e 36%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 27.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jun 2016 às 22:14)

Boas, por aqui 17,2°C com uma tarde de muito calor, junho começou bem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2016 às 22:20)

Boas...nada se mexe ,com 19.9ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jun 2016 às 07:18)

Bom dia, sol mais "fraco" do que ontem, 12,1°C sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2016 às 10:14)

Bom dia .

Está prometido ....vai aquecendo ,com 22.6ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## WiiSky70 (2 Jun 2016 às 10:17)

Boas . 

Céu limpo com algumas "nuvens altas ou neblinas" . Temperatura Max. 22º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2016 às 16:55)

Boas...tarde nublada e abafada ,nem uma aragem ,com 27.4ºC e 27%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2016 às 19:12)

Boas...tarde ainda quente,vento fraco de SWW,nuvens altas ,com 26.6ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2016 às 22:08)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta,ligeira brisa de NNW,com 21.4ºC e 48%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 28.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jun 2016 às 22:15)

Boa noite. Junho começa quente e com fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos. Ontem destaca para os sundogs, que infelizmente não pude fotografar e hoje destaque para um halo solar.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jun 2016 às 07:26)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com 12,7°C.

Foto com telemóvel de ontem pelas 19:00:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo ,ambiente na rua mais fresco...muito bom ,com 21.1ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## huguh (3 Jun 2016 às 13:25)

por aqui sol, céu praticamente limpo e uma ventania desgraçada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2016 às 15:54)

Boas ...hoje com a brisa a correr,nem se sente o calor...muito bom ,com 24.2ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2016 às 19:00)

Boas...tarde cheio de sol,de momento sem sol e nuvens altas de passagem ,temperatura a descer,brisa continua moderada,com 21.1ºC e 41%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2016 às 21:53)

Boas...voltamos hás noites fresquinhas ,vento fresco de NW,com 15.0ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2016 às 10:18)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e alguma frescura...muito bom ,com 18.4ºC e 46%HR.

Dados de ontem 13.1ºC / 24.8ºC.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jun 2016 às 17:43)

Boa tarde,

Por Mogadouro muito sol e vento fraco a moderado,sigo com  24.1 graus.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jun 2016 às 19:01)

Boas

Junto ao aeródromo de Mogadouro sigo com 24.1 graus são visíveis nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical já em Espanha.

Foto que fiz agora com o telemóvel direcção norte a partir do aeródromo:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2016 às 22:44)

Boas...mais um dia cheio de sol ,brisa todo o dia...muito bom ,mais uma noite fresca,com 16.9ºC e 60%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.5ºC / 26.0ºC.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2016 às 15:12)

Boa tarde

Neste momento sigo com 24.5 graus perto de Miranda do Douro. 
Aspecto do céu por aqui (foto de telemovel)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2016 às 17:55)

Boas ...céu limpo e hoje mais quente,hoje não há brisa ,com 26.2ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2016 às 20:10)

Boas...já com sol fraco a poente ,temperatura a descer e já com uma brisa fraca,com 23.1ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jun 2016 às 21:50)

Boas, dia espetacular com muito sol, nuvens apareceram ao meio da tarde agravando no final da tarde, de momento tudo nublado com 19,0°C e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2016 às 22:24)

Boas...meio nublado e a brisa mais forte ,com 19.5ºC e 65%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 26.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jun 2016 às 03:15)

Chuva moderada, vento fraco, 15.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jun 2016 às 07:38)

Bom dia, céu com algumas nuvens e sem chuva  16,4°C e 65%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2016 às 09:29)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e o mercúrio com vontade de subir ...está danado ,com 22.3ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2016 às 15:57)

Boas...algumas nuvens e o ambiente a entrar em prê ,para os próximos dias ...não gosto ,mas parece ser de pouca duração ,por agora,com 27.4ºC e 36%HR


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2016 às 16:29)

Boa tarde

Por Mogadouro sigo com 25.3 actuais:

Neste momento esta assim ( foto de telemovel) muita luminosidade no ambiente, ao sol até queima:


----------



## huguh (6 Jun 2016 às 17:17)

bela chuvinha aqui de madrugada por volta das 3 da manhã, ainda se fez ouvir bem
agora sol e céu azul com algumas nuvens a acompanhar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2016 às 19:05)

Boas...nuvens altas e uma ligeira brisa de W,com 25.5ºC e 34%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2016 às 23:21)

Boas...brisa de NW,com 18.8ºC e 73%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 27.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2016 às 08:32)

Bom dia .

Hoje o  já vai ser a sério ...céu limpo e sem vento,com 20.4ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2016 às 15:16)

Boa tarde .

Os primeiros 30.0ºC do ano ...não costuma ser assim ,esta primavera custou ,céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 30.5ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## huguh (7 Jun 2016 às 16:12)

boas
por aqui já queima bem o sol.. que calor!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2016 às 17:18)

Boas ...está na hora perigosa ,com 30.7ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2016 às 21:57)

Boas...noite de verão ,ainda com 25.3ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2016 às 22:38)

Boas...vai descendo ,muito devagar na temperatura,com 24.4ºC e vento fraco de NNW.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 31.7ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jun 2016 às 07:28)

Bom dia, ontem aqueceu com max 31,2°C, de momento 13,5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2016 às 08:34)

Bom dia .

Está bruto ...temperatura a subir em alta,com 25.7ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jun 2016 às 09:46)

Ontem a máxima foi de 28.7°C.

Hoje está a aquecer ainda mais, já estão 22°C, depois de uma mínima de 13.1°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2016 às 12:05)

Boas ...hoje incomoda ,vim a pé da cidade,uns bocados há sombra e outros ao sol ,todo derretido ,com 30.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jun 2016 às 12:17)

Bom dia,

Algumas fotos que fiz no dia 06/06/2016 aqui pelo Nordeste Transmontano, bonitos céus na altura.

As fotos foram feitas uns 4 Km a norte de Mogadouro, na estrada que vai para Vimioso, Algoso,Penas Roias..












Bastantes papoilas nos campos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2016 às 14:11)

Boas ...máxima de ontem e do ano...já não vale ...deve estar bruto lá fora,com 33.0ºC  e ar seco 26%HR.

Bem que se está por casa !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2016 às 15:24)

Boas ,está perigoso lá fora ,com 34.0ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## huguh (8 Jun 2016 às 17:38)

Mais um dia bem quentinho por aqui mas não mais quente que ontem
ontem estiveram 37ºC, hoje 34,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2016 às 18:30)

Boas ...está previsto uma máxima 35.0ºC,não se deu ,andou perto ,ainda faz ,o vento virou para NW e aumentou,com 32.2ºC e nuvens altas a chegar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2016 às 20:44)

Boas...o ambiente ainda escalda  na rua,com 27.8ºC e vento fraco de NWN.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2016 às 22:29)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta,vento fraco de NNW,com 24.6ºC e 43%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 34.1ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jun 2016 às 22:37)

Boas, por aqui max de 33,7°C, neste momento 17,0°C com nuvens altas, dá para ver o halo da lua. Pena  não poder tirar foto


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jun 2016 às 07:48)

Bom dia, 15,5°C nuvens de "vento" como se diz por cá.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2016 às 15:37)

Boas abafado é só ar quente ,depois de uma manhã com céu limpo e sol abrasar ,já que andei toda a manhã na rua,pela tarde sol doentio e o ar abafado,algum vento de SSW,com 30.7ºC e 30%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2016 às 19:08)

Boas...hoje já há brisa ,já vai varrendo o ar quente ,temperatura a descer bem,com 26.0ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2016 às 21:27)

Boas...está uma noite que é um mimo ,já vai arejando a casa ,aqueceu muito em pouco tempo ,com 21.1ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jun 2016 às 01:26)

Boa noite, por aqui sigo com céu geralmente limpo, contrariamente à tarde de ontem que se tornou gradualmente mais nublada com alto-cumulus, fractocumulus, cirrostratus etc. Deixo ainda a 1ª parte das belas cores do poente de ontem (entre as 20h:56m e as 21h:01m):


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jun 2016 às 02:22)

Aqui fica a 2ª parte do poente (das 21h:04m às 21h:13m)


----------



## StormRic (10 Jun 2016 às 04:07)

Mr. Neves disse:


> hoje destaque para um halo solar.



 liiindo! Majestoso, sobre o Caramulo.



Snifa disse:


> Algumas fotos que fiz no dia 06/06/2016 aqui pelo Nordeste Transmontano



Cores belíssimas, que sabor a viagem... 



Mr. Neves disse:


> Deixo ainda a 1ª parte das belas cores do poente de ontem (entre as 20h:56m e as 21h:01m):



 espectáculo! Aquelas texturas são surreais.



Mr. Neves disse:


> Aqui fica a 2ª parte do poente (das 21h:04m às 21:13h)



 grande cena! Adoro estas silhuetas também.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jun 2016 às 08:21)

Bom dia, max de ontem foi 26,6°C, agora com 17,4°C e nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2016 às 10:35)

Bom dia .

Muito melhor...hoje o ambiente na rua ,bem que sabe a brisa a correr ,com 22.3ºC e algumas nuvens .

Dados de ontem 18.5ºC / 31.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2016 às 13:00)

Boas...a coisa já mudou de figura lá fora ,já sem brisa e nuvens altas a chegar  ,com ambiente na rua a ficar abafado ...hora fresco fresco,só no meu jardim depois de uma boa rega ,com 24.7ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2016 às 15:08)

Boas...novamente a brisa em força ,com 23.7ºC...muito melhor .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2016 às 17:24)

Boas ...o bom ambiente na rua continua ,com 23.4ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2016 às 19:29)

Boas...bom fresco para se andar na rua,com 19.8ºC e 50%HR...bem que sabe .


----------



## Nickname (10 Jun 2016 às 22:04)

24°C de máxima
Hoje está a refrescar mais rápido que o habitual!!
*13.8°C*, e a mínima do dia prestes a ser batida.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2016 às 22:09)

Boas...mais uma noite bem arejada ,com a temperatura de cima da mínima da noite passada,com 16.3ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2016 às 22:45)

Boas...já com céu limpo ,com 15.7ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Nickname (11 Jun 2016 às 00:01)

Ainda desceu aos 12.1ºC, mínima do dia 10

Médias dos primeiros 10 dias de Junho:
Máxima:26.4ºC
Mínima:11.3ºC

Extremos: 30.8ºC/8.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2016 às 11:55)

Bom dia .

Hoje parece que a temperatura já está com vontade de subir ,noite fresca ,casa fresca ,com 23.4ºC e algum vento de brisa.

Dados de ontem 14.7ºC / 26.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2016 às 14:52)

Boas ...mais quente e algum vento de W,com 26.2ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2016 às 16:21)

Boas...ainda a subir...com 27.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2016 às 19:35)

Boas...já vai passando alguma brisa ,com 24.2ºC e 26%HR.


----------



## WiiSky70 (11 Jun 2016 às 20:42)

Fim de dia mais agradável e com algum vento . 19º-20º atuais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2016 às 21:13)

Boas...bom fresco já a passar ,com 20.4ºC e 44%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.0ºC / 27.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2016 às 10:12)

Boas ...hoje é dia ...vai com vontade ,com 23.7ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2016 às 13:35)

Boas,
Por Castelo Branco o dia segue quente. Estão neste momento segundo o termómetro do carro, *30°C *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2016 às 16:13)

Boa tarde .

Muito sol e quente,já algum vento de WNW ,com 30.7ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2016 às 20:01)

Boas...muito sol e a brisa já presente ...muito bom ,com 25.7ºC e 42%HR:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2016 às 20:59)

Boas...bom fresco já rola ,bem que sabe ao final do dia ,com 23.1ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2016 às 22:42)

Boas...a brisa acalmou bastante ,com 21.0ºC e 66%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 31.2ºC .


----------



## cookie (13 Jun 2016 às 08:53)

Alguém sabe como vai estar esta semana por vila real? 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Jun 2016 às 13:13)

Dia bem mais fresco hoje, com direito a brisa e tudo!!
20°C certos, céu totalmente nublado, até já chuviscou alguma coisa, mas apenas no aeródromo acumulou(0.1mm)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2016 às 15:13)

Boa tarde .

Hoje o dia...é cá dos meus ,bem bom na parte da manhã ,ambiente bem arejado na rua ,céu limpo ,com 25.7ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2016 às 19:09)

Boas...muito sol e continua o vento agitado ,com 24.3ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2016 às 22:03)

Boas...brisa bem presente ,com 18.1ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2016 às 08:49)

Bom dia .

Muito sol com céu limpo ...temperatura ainda agradável ,sem vento ,com 18.2ºC e 50%HR.

Dados de ontem 16.1ºC / 26.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2016 às 12:33)

Boas ...já com algumas nuvens de passagem ,já com brisa ,ambiente na rua do melhor...apesar do sol quente,com 24.9ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2016 às 14:51)

Boas...mais nublado e sem sol ,brisa presente ,com 24.3ºC e 42%HR...muito bom.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jun 2016 às 16:57)

StormRic disse:


> liiindo! Majestoso, sobre o Caramulo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muito obrigado, StormRic!!  Venham mais poentes e halos assim para contemplar

Entretanto por aqui já chove fraco  com vento fraco a moderado. Temperatura nos 16.6ºC.


----------



## huguh (14 Jun 2016 às 17:15)

bela chuvinha por aqui


----------



## Nickname (14 Jun 2016 às 17:32)

Chuva fraca nos últimos 15 minutos, a estrada já está toda molhada.

16°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2016 às 18:25)

Boas...por aqui aqui abunda sol e nuvens,brisa forte,com 21.9ºC...já vai descendo bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2016 às 22:21)

Boas...noite fresquinha,algumas nuvens de passagem ,vento moderado de NWN,com 17.1ºC e 63%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 25.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2016 às 23:47)

Boas!

Dia atípico para Junho, com tempo fresco e alguma chuva fraca durante a tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2016 às 08:33)

Bom dia .

Já chuviscou durante 15 minutos ,já com abertas e sol,fresquinho total muito bom,com 14.5ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2016 às 09:15)

Boas ...novamente tudo tapado ,vai chuviscando agora mais forte...maravilha esta chuvinha ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jun 2016 às 09:53)

Chove torrencialmente, acompanhado de vento forte!!

Apenas 11°C


----------



## Nickname (15 Jun 2016 às 10:47)

Entretanto tanto o vento como a chuva acalmaram, mas ainda caem aguaceiros fracos de vez em quando.
13°C e 6.1mm acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2016 às 11:23)

Boas...o dia continua muito bom...há vontade para se andar na rua ,muita nuvem  e boa brisa em marcha ,com 17.1ºC.


----------



## huguh (15 Jun 2016 às 12:08)

chove torrencialmente agora
madrugada com belos aguaceiros também


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2016 às 12:14)

Boas...bela chuvada  neste momento...saudável este cheirinho a terra molhada ,com 16.1ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## huguh (15 Jun 2016 às 12:31)

já lá vai uma boa meia hora de chuva forte sem parar, o inverno voltou


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2016 às 13:17)

Boas...o dia continua bem arejado...muita nuvem ,com 17.2ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jun 2016 às 13:20)

Célula bastante intensa a atravessar-se aqui, chuva forte e vento moderado a forte, com rajadas.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jun 2016 às 13:36)

Mais um aguaceiro fraco.
13.9°C, com 6.7mm acumulados.

O aeródromo seguia com 8.6mm até ao meio-dia.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2016 às 14:44)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por F.C.Rodrigo tivemos uma manhã com tempo frio para a altura do ano em que estamos e constantes aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jun 2016 às 14:44)

Céu já com boas abertas, mantém-se o vento, agora moderado!!
16.6°C com 6.9mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2016 às 14:50)

Boas ...menos nublado ...mais ventoso ,com 18.6ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## huguh (15 Jun 2016 às 18:19)

tarde de tudo um pouco.
céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e continuam a cair alguns aguaceiros embora o sol espreite


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2016 às 18:27)

Chuva um pouco mais intensa agora com 12ºC. Hoje a máxima pouco passou de 15ºC.

Vários aguaceiros durante o dia de hoje, mas de fraca intensidade, na maior parte dos casos.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jun 2016 às 19:59)

Novo aguaceiro, finalmente!!!!
Temperatura de 12.4ºC
A máxima foi de 16.8ºC, no aeródromo foi de apenas 14.5ºC (desde 1998 apenas 6 dias de Junho tiveram uma máxima inferior a 14ºC nessa estação)
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08560&decoded=yes&ndays=2&ano=2016&mes=06&day=15&hora=18


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jun 2016 às 21:33)

Por aqui a festa também já começou (à distância)!!! Acabo de avistar 2 relâmpagos oriundos desta célula:





Veremos se foi só algo excecional...


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jun 2016 às 21:48)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por aqui a festa também já começou (à distância)!!! Acabo de avistar 2 relâmpagos oriundos desta célula:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E de facto foi só uma ameaça, contudo chove torrencialmente agora


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jun 2016 às 21:54)

Mas que chuvada brutal!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2016 às 22:56)

Boas...brisa mais calma ,céu pouco nublado,com 13.2ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jun 2016 às 12:34)

Neste momento cai o aguaceiro mais forte desde que acordei!!
Temperatura em queda, 13ºC (já esteve nos 15.8ºC)

Mínima:8.6ºC
Acumulado:1.3mm


----------



## huguh (16 Jun 2016 às 13:41)

começou a chover


----------



## Nickname (16 Jun 2016 às 14:29)

Céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas.
17.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2016 às 21:59)

Boas...mais uma noite fresquinha ,vento de moderado de NWN,com 14.5ºC e 64%HR.

Dados de ontem 12.3ºC / 19.8ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2016 às 22:40)

Boas...temperatura vai descendo,com 13.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 20.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2016 às 15:32)

Boa tarde...céu meio nublado e vento fraco,com 21.2ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## WiiSky70 (17 Jun 2016 às 16:25)

Céu nublado . 18 º


----------



## Dan (17 Jun 2016 às 16:35)

16ºC com chuva fraca.


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2016 às 19:28)

chove fraco por aqui, já deu para molhar o chão


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2016 às 19:44)

Boas...já com céu limpo pela zona ,brisa em força,com 19.7ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2016 às 22:20)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fresco de NWN,com 15.9ºC e 58%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 22.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jun 2016 às 00:04)

Boa noite.Trago até aqui o poente de ontem(dia 17), que ainda chegou a proporcionar um sundog com duração inferior a 5min:


----------



## Serrano (18 Jun 2016 às 11:46)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 14.7°C.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2016 às 13:57)

Hoje amanheceu bem fresquinho, mínima de 7.5ºC(mais baixa do mês).
Mas tal como se previa, o dia está bastante agradável.
21.6ºC, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2016 às 14:25)

Estação instalada recentemente no Aeródromo de Pinhanços-Seia.
Tem um potencial interessante,a inversão desta madrugada fez a temperatura cair aos *5,8ºC*.

https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IDISTRIT94


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2016 às 16:09)

Boas ...está de volta ...hoje é só em pré-aquecimento ...vento moderado de N,com 25.3ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## Dan (18 Jun 2016 às 17:25)

Boa tarde.

Hoje já aqueceu um pouco mais que nestes últimos dias. Por agora um céu quase sem nuvens e 22ºC.

A manhã foi aproveitada para um passeio nas montanhas aqui perto.











Para meados de Junho, estava bem fresco aos 1800/1950m.


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2016 às 17:36)

Dan disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Hoje já aqueceu um pouco mais que nestes últimos dias. Por agora um céu quase sem nuvens e 22ºC.
> 
> ...



Preciosas!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2016 às 23:05)

Boas...céu limpo e vento mais fraco de NNE,com 19.6ºC e 39%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 26.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2016 às 10:44)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento fraco...hoje já começa a bombear   a sério ,com 23.7ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## Serrano (19 Jun 2016 às 11:14)

Vai aquecendo o Sarzedo... 17°C!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2016 às 12:04)

Boas...vai subindo a temperatura ,com 25.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2016 às 13:51)

Boas...mais ...com 27.3ºC e 23%HR...ar seco .


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2016 às 14:47)

25.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2016 às 17:37)

Boas...já abunda ...com 30.2ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2016 às 21:56)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta,vento fraco,com 25.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2016 às 22:42)

Boas...vento fraco de NNE,com 25.0ºC e 31%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 30.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Jun 2016 às 23:26)

Por aqui 27ºC de máxima hoje, pelo Azibo um pouco mais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2016 às 11:42)

Bom dia .

Começa o verão...acabou o sossego ...só ar quente ,com 29.3ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2016 às 12:50)

Boas ...já escalda ...meu inimigo numero um ...já a fazer das suas ,esta noite a mínima baixou até aos 20.7ºC...primeira noite tropical deste verão,noites seguintes vão ser iguais,a casa ainda está fresca,daqui a 2 noites já faz soar o alarme  dentro de casa,com 31.1ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2016 às 15:06)

Boas ...no horizonte fumo ,a SW da cidade e uns 7/8km uma coluna de fumo já algum tempo,lá fora está a ficar bom ,bom ,só em casa ,com 23.5ºC,lá fora uns 33.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2016 às 17:03)

Boas ...está entrar na hora perigosa ,com 33.9ºC e ar seco 20%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2016 às 18:59)

Boas ...nova máxima do ano ,chegou aos 34.7ºC,ainda ambiente escaldante ,com 33.4ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2016 às 21:18)

Boas...ainda muito ar quente ,com 29.0ºC e 38%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2016 às 22:02)

Boas...o bafo lá fora ainda é grande ,com 27.4ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2016 às 22:49)

Boas...mais uma noite tropical ,com 27.0ºC e 43%HR.

Dados de hoje 20.7ºC / 34.7ºC .


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2016 às 23:16)

23ºC ainda. A máxima hoje andou pelos 30ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2016 às 12:31)

Boas ...está cá um mau tempo ,com 32.6ºC e ar seco e .


----------



## panda (21 Jun 2016 às 13:34)

Boas 
O Verão entrou em força com 32.8ºC e 24%Hr


----------



## Nickname (21 Jun 2016 às 13:45)

Dia mais quente do ano!!! 32.7ºC, já ultrapassada a máxima de ontem.

Máximas de ontem, aqui na zona:

Carregal do Sal: 33ºC (wunderground)
Nelas: 32.7ºC (ipma)
Viseu(cidade): 32.5ºC (ipma)
Rio de Loba, Viseu: 32ºC (na minha muito amadora "estação")
Molelos, Tondela: 31.8ºC (wunderground)
Mangualde: 31.2ºC (wundeground)
Aguiar da Beira: 31ºC (wunderground)
Cota, Viseu: 30ºC(wundergrdound)
Viseu(aeródromo): 29.8ºC (ipma)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2016 às 13:54)

Boas ...que grande bebedeira provoca este ambiente na rua doentio ...temperatura esta noite não baixou dos 22.7ºC...grande azia que provocou ,algumas nuvens já de decoração ,com 34.4ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2016 às 15:49)

Boas ...grande sufoco ...vento seco e quente,com 35.7ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2016 às 16:46)

Boas  ...de momento algumas nuvens a fazer sombra ...mas o escaldão continua ,com 34.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jun 2016 às 16:50)

O Sol não brilha neste momento, céu cada vez mais encoberto.
32.2ºC, depois de ter atingido os 33.6ºC


----------



## WiiSky70 (21 Jun 2016 às 17:05)

As nuvens continuam a crescer . 33º T.Atual


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2016 às 17:20)

Boas ...está entrar na hora perigosa ...impróprio para se ir há rua...quanto mais para se andar ,com 35.7ºC e 21%HR.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2016 às 17:21)

primeiro aguaceiro do verão a norte de Vila Real


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2016 às 17:37)

david 6 disse:


> primeiro aguaceiro do verão a norte de Vila Real



e vem com a pica toda


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2016 às 17:56)

Pinhão com  a temperatura mais alta do País às 15 UTC, uns quentes 37.9 ºc, esta zona é um verdadeiro forno


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2016 às 18:56)

Snifa disse:


> Pinhão com  a temperatura mais alta do País às 15 UTC, uns quentes 37.9 ºc, esta zona é um verdadeiro forno




Essa estação tem outra particularidade interessante, por norma a maxima é registada mais tarde do que todas as outras.
Muitas vezes a temperatura vai sempre a subir até às 17 UTC, realmente impressionante a concentração de calor no vale do Douro.
As vinhas agradecem tamanha brasa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2016 às 19:07)

Snifa disse:


> Pinhão com  a temperatura mais alta do País às 15 UTC, uns quentes 37.9 ºc, esta zona é um verdadeiro forno



Às 16utc registava *38,1ºC* com 22% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2016 às 19:16)

Boas ...ainda com a força toda  ,com 34.9ºC e vento quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2016 às 20:06)

Boas ...ainda não há melhoras ...com 34.3ºC .


----------



## CascaPenense (21 Jun 2016 às 20:31)

Boa noite! Das 16h30, até ás 17h00 sensivelmente caíram uma série de aguaceiros moderados aqui em Ribeira de Pena, por vezes de granizo. Quando saí do trabalho ás 18h15, nem se notava que tinha chovido. Que eu desse conta não ouvi nenhum trovão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2016 às 21:44)

Boas ......só ar quente ...ainda...fresco fresco só no jardim...depois de uma boa rega ,com 28.4ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2016 às 22:42)

Boas...para já...hoje foi dia e a noite mais quente do ano ,lá fora ainda faz suar sem se fazer nada ...alcatrão e paredes tudo deitar quentura ...por casa os alarmes já tocaram...ACs ligados ...mais uma noite tropical ,com 27.4ºC e 47%HR.

Dados de hoje 22.7ºC / 35.8ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Jun 2016 às 23:12)

Temperatura atual 23.8C e 67%Hr

Dados de hoje  17.9ºC / 35ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2016 às 10:00)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia perigoso ...com o pouco fresco da manhã...já foi feito o corte da relva no jardim e mais uma rega ...temperatura em subida a fundo ,com 27.1ºC e 30%HR.


----------



## WiiSky70 (22 Jun 2016 às 10:12)

Sufoco total.... Espero que as trovoadas venham hoje.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jun 2016 às 11:56)

Apesar de ter tido mínimas  relativamente baixas(15/16ºC), a estação de Viseu-cidade, chega hoje pelo 2ºdia consecutivo às 10h da manhã como a estação mais quente da rede do ipma, sendo a única acima dos 28ºC.

Aqui na zona Este da cidade, 29.7ºC por agora.

Máxima de ontem nas redondezas:

Nelas (ipma): 35.7ºC
Viseu-cidade(ipma): 35ºC
Molelos, Tondela(wunderground): 33.8ºC
Rio de Loba, Viseu: 33.6ºC
Carregal do Sal(wunderground): 33.5ºC
Mangualde(wunderground): 33.2ºC
Cota, Viseu(wunderground):32.1ºC
Aguiar da Beira(wunderground):32ºC
Viseu-aeródromo(ipma): 31.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2016 às 12:00)

Boas ...mais uma noite tropical ...terceira seguida ...mais uma tarde pornográfica ,por casa tudo no escuro,lá fora já vai nos 30.9ºC e 19%HR.


----------



## panda (22 Jun 2016 às 13:59)

Boas... 32.2ºC e algum vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2016 às 14:35)

Boas ...ar quente e seco ,com 33.6ºC e 12%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2016 às 14:38)

Começa a pipocar no NW penínsular...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2016 às 19:49)

Boas ...finalmente alguma brisa ...já a correr ,com 30.3ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## WiiSky70 (22 Jun 2016 às 20:08)

aqui também já corre algum ar . 11 Km/h E


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2016 às 21:17)

Boas ...desta vez já vale ...brisa a varrer o ar  daqui para fora ,com 26.2ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2016 às 22:25)

Boas ...bom fresco natural já na rua ...já vai arejando a casa...depois de 3 dias e 3 noites a com ar ,com 24.7ºC e 47%HR.

Dados de hoje 21.8ºC / 34.0ºC .


----------



## panda (23 Jun 2016 às 11:13)

Bons dias, hoje mais fresco com 23.6ºC e 61%Hr


----------



## huguh (23 Jun 2016 às 12:49)

mais um dia de céu azul e sol mas muito muito vento
está uma ventania descomunal,cada rajada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2016 às 15:31)

Boa tarde .

Hoje o ambiente na rua...a fazer boa vizinhança ,hoje deu para estar numa esplanada há vontade...pelo centro da cidade,dia nasceu com nevoeiro e bastante denso...o sol só apareceu pelas 9h ,com céu limpo e alguma brisa de WNW,com 29.3ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2016 às 17:57)

Boas...limpo e 30.2ºC...mais suave .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2016 às 22:15)

Boas...já alguma frescura ...com uma ligeira brisa de NW,com 22.4ºC e 57%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.8ºC / 30.7ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Jun 2016 às 23:56)

Noite hoje mais fresca com 18.7ºC e 50%Hr

Dados de hoje  17ºC / 29.6ºC


----------



## panda (24 Jun 2016 às 13:33)

Boas... Temperatura atual 27.5ºC e 26%Hr
A desenvolverem-se algumas nuvens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2016 às 14:27)

Boas ...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 29.4ºC e 30%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2016 às 16:00)

Boas...vai subindo,com 30.9ºC e 29%HR.


----------



## huguh (24 Jun 2016 às 16:17)

que calor  embora ainda vá soprando uma brisa, nem assim alivia
amanhã siga para Vila Real, vai ser um belo fim de semana!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2016 às 18:47)

Boas...ainda algum calor e sol muito quente ,com 29.0ºC e vento NNW ainda quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2016 às 19:51)

Boas...vento mais fresco...com 25.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2016 às 20:47)

Boas...agora sim...já com fresco natural ,com 22.9ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2016 às 21:49)

Boas...a brisa de NNW mais presente ,com 21.1ºC e 58%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 31.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (25 Jun 2016 às 11:32)

21.1°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã plena de sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2016 às 15:17)

Boa tarde .

A manhã foi passada em banhos ...ambiente muito bom até hás 13h e com boas vistas ,de momento muito sol e algumas nuvens ,com 30.9ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2016 às 16:14)

Boas ...vai-se acabando o bom tempo ...no horizonte ,com 31.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2016 às 19:55)

Boas...hoje a brisa ainda presente ,nos próximos dias a torneira será fechada ,com 27.6ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2016 às 21:00)

Boas...bom ambiente já rua ,com 25.1ºC e a brisa presente .


----------



## panda (25 Jun 2016 às 22:59)

Boas... Temperatura atual 21.4ºC e 64%Hr

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 29.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2016 às 23:08)

Boas...mais fresco ,com 22.3ºC e 57%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 32.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (26 Jun 2016 às 10:51)

Vai aquecendo no Sarzedo... 18.8°C!


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2016 às 11:08)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca e ventosa, com valores mínimos entre os 10ºC e os 12ºC.

Céu limpo e 19ºC por agora.


----------



## panda (26 Jun 2016 às 14:08)

Boas... dia ventoso e céu limpo

Temperatura 26.3ºC e 34%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2016 às 15:42)

Boas ...presente ,com 31.2ºC e 23%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2016 às 17:35)

Boas ...algumas nuvens ao largo ,algum vento de NNE quente e seco ,com 31.8ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2016 às 20:14)

Boas ...temperatura ainda em alta ,vento moderado de NNE e quente ,com 29.7ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2016 às 22:25)

Boas...voltamos há noites quentes ,vento moderado de NNE e mais fresco,ainda com 26.2ºC e 30%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 32.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2016 às 15:20)

Boa tarde .

Está de volta...andou afastado...mas voltou ,mais uns dias ,nuvens a sul e limpo pela zona ,com 33.6ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## panda (27 Jun 2016 às 15:33)

Boas...Temperatura atual 30.3ºC e 26%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2016 às 17:04)

Boas ...mais ,com 34.2ºC e 21%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2016 às 18:32)

Boas ...hora perigosa ,com 34.5ºC e 20%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2016 às 19:49)

Boas...ainda queima ...nem uma aragem ,com 33.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2016 às 22:54)

Boas...acabei de por o meu jardim ao fresco ,a temperatura ainda em alta...vento de N com algum fresco há mistura ,com 27.6ºC   e 32%HR.

Dados de hoje 19.2ºC / 34.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2016 às 09:42)

Bom dia  .

Já com 30.6ºC...é de doidos ...mínima não baixou dos 24.7ºC ...grande inferno hoje  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2016 às 12:13)

Boas...cheguei da rua ...todo derretido...parece uma mina a gemer água ,inferno lá fora e não se consegue respirar ,com 34.0ºC e 21%HR.


----------



## panda (28 Jun 2016 às 14:11)

Boas...muito  com 33.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2016 às 14:23)

Boas ...a trabalhar lá fora para a máxima do ano...estava nos 35.8ºC,de há 8 dias atrás...já se foi,lá fora está do pior...sol abrasador  e algum vento quente e seco...nem se ouvem os passarinhos a cantar ,com 36.0ºC e 19%HR...vão aparecendo algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2016 às 16:21)

Boas ...mais nuvens  com alguma sombra...com 35.1ºC e 20%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2016 às 18:33)

Boas ...o bafo ainda é enorme ,já com céu limpo...vento moderado de NNW...ainda muito quente ,com 33.6ºC e 20%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2016 às 20:35)

Boas...a ficar melhor na rua,o vento de NW já se sente mais fresco ,com 29.4ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2016 às 21:19)

Boas...o vento de NW...vai varrendo o ar  lentamente,com 27.5ºC e 24%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2016 às 22:08)

Boas...vai descendo...ainda com 26.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2016 às 23:02)

Ora boa noite pessoal! 

Tenho andado desaparecido, muito trabalho e sem muito a relatar, para além do calor fez-me ter preguiça de escrever posts. 

Na ultima semana e no inicio desta, temos tido tempo de Verão, com céu maioritariamente limpo e calor.


----------



## panda (28 Jun 2016 às 23:19)

Boas...Temperatura atual 23ºC e 49%Hr

Dados de hoje  19.6ºC / 34.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2016 às 09:52)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de ...sol já faz ,com 27.5ºC e 36%HR.

Dados de ontem 24.6ºC / 36.4ºC  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2016 às 11:29)

Boas ...até ao momento,não está a ser tão quente como ontem ,o vento rodou para SW ,com 29.2ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2016 às 12:53)

Boas...vai começando ,com 31.7ºC...tudo fechado por casa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2016 às 14:11)

Boas ...o vento virou mais WNW e mais quente ,com 33.0ºC e 27%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2016 às 16:12)

Boas...vento aumentou de WNW...mas quente  e seco,com 33.8ºC e 14%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2016 às 19:36)

Boas...o vento de NW já vai varrendo o ar quente ,com 27.8ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2016 às 20:21)

Boas...a descer bem...a ficar boa brisa ,com 25.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2016 às 22:00)

Boas...bom fresco natural...bom para arejar a casa,lá fora com 22.2ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2016 às 10:12)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de ...já vai aquecendo ,com 25.1ºC e 40%HR.

Dados de ontem 20.6ºC / 34.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2016 às 12:02)

Boas ...vai aquecendo ...sol muito quente ,com 28.7ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2016 às 14:34)

Boas ...mais quente ,algum vento de WNW,com 31.9ºC e 21%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2016 às 18:35)

Boas...o vento de NW aumentar ...ajudar já a descer a temperatura ,com 29.0ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2016 às 22:16)

Boas...boa brisa a passar ,com 20.9ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2016 às 23:05)

Boas...vai descendo devagar,com 20.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 32.3ºC .

Do mês de ficou nos 2.0mm.


----------



## panda (30 Jun 2016 às 23:57)

Boas.... Temperatura nos 18.9ºC e 63%Hr

Dados de hoje  15.8ºC / 30.9ºC

do mes 7.5mm


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2016 às 10:00)

Tenho compilado diariamente as temperaturas das estações ipma do distrito de Viseu.
Resumo do mês de Junho.







Pena a estação do Caramulo não relatar dados 
A estação de Moimenta da Beira deve estar a 700 e poucos metros de altitude, mas não sei o valor exacto.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2016 às 10:27)

Nickname disse:


> Tenho compilado diariamente as temperaturas das estações ipma do distrito de Viseu.
> Resumo do mês de Junho.
> 
> 
> ...



Cota 715 mts.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/redes.observacao/meteo/estac_meteo_01_01.html


----------

